# Anybody know about seaside maltese?



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to SM and I would like to thank you for all the information this site has given me in my search for a maltese. I kind of feel like I am cheating a little bit because I do not actually have a maltese...yet. But I do occasionally watch my friends maltese.

I am currently on a search for a fluffy buddy, and I saw good things you said about Unforgettable maltese in Canton, GA. I e-mailed her once or twice, and then she told me that she rarely sells to the public. That broke my heart because I really felt like she was the breeder for me. So I looked on the AMA breeders list in Georgia, and I saw Melanie Barnes of seaside maltese. I contacted her and she told me she only has about one litter a year, and that's all I know of her. Has anyone had experience with her? I would like a breeder somewhat close to me, but I have looked at Jacob's maltese and Always maltese.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry but I don't have any information for you, but good luck on your search for your perfect companion!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome to SM 

I hope someone with experience on what you mentioned will see this and guide you. As for myself, I have no personal experience or knowledge with Melanie Barnes.

I wish you all the best of luck in your search


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I suggest contacting Fran Lovitt also:

I Lovitt Maltese - Home Page

Most Maltese show breeders only have a couple of litters a year so it is normal to have to wait for a puppy. Females are more in demand (and more expensive) so you may have to wait longer if you have your heart set on a girl.

Don't rule out breeders farther away from you, either. I had my Bailey hand carried by a Delta stewardess from Pennsylvania to North Carolina. The flight was less than an hour and Pam met me at the curb so it was much easier than a long car ride. If you find a breeder you click with, she can help you pick the perfect puppy for you since she is with them every day and knows their personality well.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> I suggest contacting Fran Lovitt also:
> 
> I Lovitt Maltese - Home Page
> 
> ...


Marj, a flight attendant named Pam carried MiMi to me from Josy. I'll bet it was the same woman. She was super nice with my tiny baby.

I agree with Marj. There are quite a few wonderful breeders in Florida. So, if you don't find one really close to home expand your search. I don't know anything about Always Maltese. I went to the website and saw some beautiful Malts. One thing I noticed was that the females didn't have titles. It is my opinion that you should breed only those proven dogs. Maybe you can visit the kennel and learn more?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Melanie Barnes is a very nice woman with lovely dogs. Now that you've started to make inquiries, when you speak with a breeder who tells you they have no puppies available right now don't hesitate to ask them if they have any recommendations for breeders who may have puppies right now. There are many good breeders in FL, GA, AL, SC and NC. Good luck with your search.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I agree with Mary, that is my opinion of Melanie Barnes as well. 

Honestly, I think our 'flight attendents' can get into trouble with their airline for this little extra service they provide so just make sure last names aren't provided on a public forum, LOL. I love being able to have the option of hand delivery - it makes things sooo much easier and less stressful for everyone!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I agree with Mary, that is my opinion of Melanie Barnes as well.
> 
> Honestly, I think our 'flight attendents' can get into trouble with their airline for this little extra service they provide so just make sure last names aren't provided on a public forum, LOL. I love being able to have the option of hand delivery - it makes things sooo much easier and less stressful for everyone!


Oh Stacey, we should have clarified. They are *off duty* flight attendants. Pam was a passenger with MiMi and dressed in street clothes. It was her day off. They do get free transportation, so that it doesn't cost a fortune.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Oh Stacey, we should have clarified. They are *off duty* flight attendants. Pam was a passenger with MiMi and dressed in street clothes. It was her day off. They do get free transportation, so that it doesn't cost a fortune.


Sylvia - Even when off duty, airline employees (and family and friends) entitled to the benefits of free or discounted flying are not supposed to be running a side business with that benefit. So, as Stacy said, for the sake of those who are flying and those of us who want to be able to have dogs flown, it really is best NOT to mention people names or airline names. I did, by the way, get that info straight from the horse's mouth (no names mentioned). :innocent:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Sylvia - Even when off duty, airline employees (and family and friends) entitled to the benefits of free or discounted flying are not supposed to be running a side business with that benefit. So, as Stacy said, for the sake of those who are flying and those of us who want to be able to have dogs flown, it really is best NOT to mention people names or airline names. I did, by the way, get that info straight from the horse's mouth (no names mentioned).  :innocent:


I didn't get the info from the horses mouth (exactly) but when I mentioned to a relative (who is an airline pilot) this 'service' of hand delivering dogs, he informed me that this was against company policy and to keep it quiet because they risk losing their jobs if the airline they worked for found out. 

I wasn't trying to start something, just wanted to give a heads up because this was not something I had considered before and I didn't want SM to accidently get anybody into trouble!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

MaryH said:


> Sylvia - Even when off duty, airline employees (and family and friends) entitled to the benefits of free or discounted flying are not supposed to be running a side business with that benefit. So, as Stacy said, for the sake of those who are flying and those of us who want to be able to have dogs flown, it really is best NOT to mention people names or airline names. I did, by the way, get that info straight from the horse's mouth (no names mentioned). :innocent:





bellaratamaltese said:


> I didn't get the info from the horses mouth (exactly) but when I mentioned to a relative (who is an airline pilot) this 'service' of hand delivering dogs, he informed me that this was against company policy and to keep it quiet because they risk losing their jobs if the airline they worked for found out.
> 
> I wasn't trying to start something, just wanted to give a heads up because this was not something I had considered before and I didn't want SM to accidently get anybody into trouble!


I agree completely.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Hope you find just the perfect baby real soon, OP.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my, I had no idea. All the same who would ever give a full name over the internet? It is too bad that those restrictions apply. The lovely lady who carried MiMi to me didn't receive a huge sum of money for her time and effort. But, mum is the word all the way around.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sylie said:


> Oh my, I had no idea. All the same who would ever give a full name over the internet? It is too bad that those restrictions apply. The lovely lady who carried MiMi to me didn't receive a huge sum of money for her time and effort. But, mum is the word all the way around.


I had no idea, either. I realized after the fact that I got the airlines wrong anyway so I think her identity is safe.

Sorry this thread got so sidetracked. I hope the OP comes back so we can help her find her perfect puppy.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe the mods should delete some of the posts? To avoid causing any trouble.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> I suggest contacting Fran Lovitt also:
> 
> I Lovitt Maltese - Home Page
> 
> ...


 
I highly reccomend Fran of Ilovitt Maltese :wub: Fran, is the sweetest, kindest, most caring breeder, I have been blessed with. Fran flew to me, and brought my precious baby girl Ana. She was potty trained, so wel socialized and is a living doll. There is just not enough that I can say about dear Fran. She LOVES all her babies. She is a fabouls breeder. Her Kissy, just got her Championship, which is my Ana's genetic sister.

Here are some pics of my Ana, as well as updates. But most importanlty, SHE IS HEALTHY. She takes my vets breath away, not only for her beauty, but how healthy she is. I never thought I would bond so much with a breeder but Fran is truly my heart. She sent weekly pictures as well as updates. Both of Ana's parents are Ch. But as I said, Fran, takes extra extra care with her babies to endusure they are happy and healthy. Annnnnd, I do know she will be having a liter coming up. :thumbsup: If you have any questions, I will be more than happy to answer. After 19 years of having Maltese, I didn't think I would have questions, but I ring Fran before every vet appt. and after :wub: Her heart is so full of love. I wish you the best. Oh, of course I have more pics :blush:

Here is little Ana :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Canada said:


> Maybe the mods should delete some of the posts? To avoid causing any trouble.


I don't think enough info was given to cause any trouble! I was just trying to give an FYI in case more info was requested and given. I know the thread went off topic a bit but not in a bad way that can cause problems! Last names can be given on the internet - there are quite a few just in this thread. 

Ana is just precious! Hope the OP comes back and sees her pics!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I don't think enough info was given to cause any trouble! I was just trying to give an FYI in case more info was requested and given. I know the thread went off topic a bit but not in a bad way that can cause problems! Last names can be given on the internet - there are quite a few just in this thread.
> 
> Ana is just precious! Hope the OP comes back and sees her pics!


Awww thank you dear Stacy, and to be honest, I couldn't really follow the other topic that cropped up. But thank you dear Stacy. I posted it because the OP is so near Alabamba :wub:. (Hugs)


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses. I took a look at some breeders in Florida (there are quite a few of them) and I think I will contact them. I did look at Ilovitt maltese and just by the look of her website she looks good. Oh, and allheart, Ana is absolutely adorable. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

reanut1379 said:


> Thank you all for your responses. I took a look at some breeders in Florida (there are quite a few of them) and I think I will contact them. I did look at Ilovitt maltese and just by the look of her website she looks good. Oh, and allheart, Ana is absolutely adorable. Thanks for the advice!


 
Oh hugs, I am so glad you came back, I wish you all the best. Thank you for your dear comments about Ana, I had nothing to do with it, but know what a treasure I received. Ana, actually new her name when I got her from Dear Fran :wub: Fran, is so humble, truly does, what she does for the love of the Maltese, she is a smaller show breeder, she is not in it for the fame or glory, that is for sure, but just the love of her little ones. When my baby Ana, and her siblings were ready, and it was safe to socialize, she brought them over to a dear friend of hers, who sang to each baby lullyabyes :wub: I am not good friends with this very special lady. It mean the world to me, that she sang Ana lullabyes.

From my heart, I wish you all the best. My name is Christine, in case you ever do talk with Fran.

Bless you with your research and I just know you will find that perfect baby for you, it is a blessing and true joy.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

allheart said:


> I highly reccomend Fran of Ilovitt Maltese :wub: Fran, is the sweetest, kindest, most caring breeder, I have been blessed with. Fran flew to me, and brought my precious baby girl Ana. She was potty trained, so wel socialized and is a living doll. There is just not enough that I can say about dear Fran. She LOVES all her babies. She is a fabouls breeder. Her Kissy, just got her Championship, which is my Ana's genetic sister.
> 
> Here are some pics of my Ana, as well as updates. But most importanlty, SHE IS HEALTHY. She takes my vets breath away, not only for her beauty, but how healthy she is. I never thought I would bond so much with a breeder but Fran is truly my heart. She sent weekly pictures as well as updates. Both of Ana's parents are Ch. But as I said, Fran, takes extra extra care with her babies to endusure they are happy and healthy. Annnnnd, I do know she will be having a liter coming up. :thumbsup: If you have any questions, I will be more than happy to answer. After 19 years of having Maltese, I didn't think I would have questions, but I ring Fran before every vet appt. and after :wub: Her heart is so full of love. I wish you the best. Oh, of course I have more pics :blush:
> 
> ...


Awwwwh I love that Ana :wub: actually, I also love all your babies :wub:


----------



## aubie1996 (Aug 13, 2010)

*E*

I would also recommend Fran with I Lovitt Maltese. I got my Grayson from her last year. He was so socialized! He knew his name and slept through the night from day one. He was SO confident. He fit right in with my Pack of animals. Fran is located close to Tuscaloosa Al. Not a bad drive from GA. And it would be well worth the drive.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

aubie1996 said:


> I would also recommend Fran with I Lovitt Maltese. I got my Grayson from her last year. He was so socialized! He knew his name and slept through the night from day one. He was SO confident. He fit right in with my Pack of animals. Fran is located close to Tuscaloosa Al. Not a bad drive from GA. And it would be well worth the drive.


Oh heavens another Fran baby :chili:. He is a doll!!!! Who is his Mommy? Fran's babies are so beautiful. The feeling is so hard to describe about dear Fran, God love her and her babies. (hugs)


----------



## aubie1996 (Aug 13, 2010)

allheart said:


> Oh heavens another Fran baby :chili:. He is a doll!!!! Who is his Mommy? Fran's babies are so beautiful. The feeling is so hard to describe about dear Fran, God love her and her babies. (hugs)


His mother is Ch. I Lovitt 
DiBonis Shasta

His father is Ch. I Lovitt 
Marque'


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

allheart said:


> I highly reccomend Fran of Ilovitt Maltese :wub: Fran, is the sweetest, kindest, most caring breeder, I have been blessed with. Fran flew to me, and brought my precious baby girl Ana. She was potty trained, so wel socialized and is a living doll. There is just not enough that I can say about dear Fran. She LOVES all her babies. She is a fabouls breeder. Her Kissy, just got her Championship, which is my Ana's genetic sister.
> 
> Here are some pics of my Ana, as well as updates. But most importanlty, SHE IS HEALTHY. She takes my vets breath away, not only for her beauty, but how healthy she is. I never thought I would bond so much with a breeder but Fran is truly my heart. She sent weekly pictures as well as updates. Both of Ana's parents are Ch. But as I said, Fran, takes extra extra care with her babies to endusure they are happy and healthy. Annnnnd, I do know she will be having a liter coming up. :thumbsup: If you have any questions, I will be more than happy to answer. After 19 years of having Maltese, I didn't think I would have questions, but I ring Fran before every vet appt. and after :wub: Her heart is so full of love. I wish you the best. Oh, of course I have more pics :blush:
> 
> ...


Awwwww, Ana is a doll!! :wub::wub::wub: How old is she and how much does she weigh?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Awwwww, Ana is a doll!! :wub::wub::wub: How old is she and how much does she weigh?


 
Oh thank you so much. Gosh, truly we owe it all to our breeder. When we first got her, baby girl weighed 1.5 pds. But bless her, what a good eater. THANK GOD. She is more precious than I could ever have dreamed of, and we feel so blessed. She is now 7 months and weighs 3.3 pds. and very healthy, THANK GOD again. Many hugs and thank you so much for the compliments, but they truly reflect on her breeder Fran, bless her.

Thank you again.


----------

